# [Xorg/openrc]Dépendances X et eth*

## red-0ne

Bonjour,

Je viens de reconfigurer mon réseau en faisant un bridge sur toutes mes cartes. Ca marche très bien sauf que quand je redémarre ma machine kdm ne s'affiche pas. Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que ni kdm ni X ne se plaignent... j'ai juste un écran noir et le curseur qui clignote sur mon tty7 :s

Et ça persiste tant que je n'ai pas assigné une adresse ip aux trois interfaces.

Je n'ai rien sur /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/xdm.log ni /var/log/kdm.log

Voici ma config réseau /etc/conf.d/net:

```

bridge_br0="eth3 eth4 eth0"

config_eth0="null"

config_eth3="null"

config_eth4="null"

config_br0="192.168.30.2/24 brd 192.168.30.255"

routes_br0="

        192.168.30.0/24 via 192.168.30.2

        default via 192.168.30.1

"

```

Je soupçonne openrc de requérir les interfaces réseaux comme dépendances pour xdm, mais je n'y connais pas grand chose

/etc/rc.conf

```

# Global OpenRC configuration settings

# Set to "YES" if you want the rc system to try and start services

# in parallel for a slight speed improvement. When running in parallel we

# prefix the service output with its name as the output will get

# jumbled up.

# WARNING: whilst we have improved parallel, it can still potentially lock

# the boot process. Don't file bugs about this unless you can supply

# patches that fix it without breaking other things!

rc_parallel="YES"

# Set rc_interactive to "YES" and you'll be able to press the I key during

# boot so you can choose to start specific services. Set to "NO" to disable

# this feature.

rc_interactive="YES"

# If we need to drop to a shell, you can specify it here.

# If not specified we use $SHELL, otherwise the one specified in /etc/passwd,

# otherwise /bin/sh

# Linux users could specify /sbin/sulogin

rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin

# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the depedency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

rc_depend_strict="NO"

# rc_hotplug is a list of services that we allow to be hotplugged.

# By default we do not allow hotplugging.

# A hotplugged service is one started by a dynamic dev manager when a matching

# hardware device is found.

# This service is intrinsically included in the boot runlevel.

# To disable services, prefix with a !

# Example - rc_hotplug="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.

# Example - rc_hotplug="*"

# This allows all services to be hotplugged

#rc_hotplug="!net.* net.br0"

# rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to

# /var/log/rc.log

# NOTE: Linux systems require the devfs service to be started before

# logging can take place and as such cannot log the sysinit runlevel.

rc_logger="YES"

# By default we filter the environment for our running scripts. To allow other

# variables through, add them here. Use a * to allow all variables through.

#rc_env_allow="VAR1 VAR2"

# By default we assume that all daemons will start correctly.

# However, some do not - a classic example is that they fork and return 0 AND

# then child barfs on a configuration error. Or the daemon has a bug and the

# child crashes. You can set the number of milliseconds start-stop-daemon

# waits to check that the daemon is still running after starting here.

# The default is 0 - no checking.

#rc_start_wait=100

# rc_nostop is a list of services which will not stop when changing runlevels.

# This still allows the service itself to be stopped when called directly.

#rc_nostop=""

# rc will attempt to start crashed services by default.

# However, it will not stop them by default as that could bring down other

# critical services.

#rc_crashed_stop=NO

#rc_crashed_start=YES

##############################################################################

# MISC CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# There variables are shared between many init scripts

# Set unicode to YES to turn on unicode support for keyboards and screens.

unicode="YES"

# Below is the default list of network fstypes.

#

# afs cifs coda davfs fuse fuse.sshfs gfs glusterfs lustre ncpfs

# nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs

#

# If you would like to add to this list, you can do so by adding your

# own fstypes to the following variable.

#extra_net_fs_list=""

##############################################################################

# SERVICE CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

# These variables are documented here, but should be configured in

# /etc/conf.d/foo for service foo and NOT enabled here unless you

# really want them to work on a global basis.

# Some daemons are started and stopped via start-stop-daemon.

# We can set some things on a per service basis, like the nicelevel.

#export SSD_NICELEVEL="-19"

# Pass ulimit parameters 

#rc_ulimit="-u 30"

# It's possible to define extra dependencies for services like so

#rc_config="/etc/foo"

#rc_need="openvpn"

#rc_use="net.eth0"

#rc_after="clock"

#rc_before="local"

#rc_provide="!net"

# You can also enable the above commands here for each service. Below is an

# example for service foo.

#rc_foo_config="/etc/foo"

#rc_foo_need="openvpn"

#rc_foo_after="clock"

# You can also remove dependencies.

# This is mainly used for saying which servies do NOT provide net.

# This is the subsystem type. Valid options on Linux:

# ""        - nothing special

# "lxc"     - Linux Containers

# "openvz"  - Linux OpenVZ

# "prefix"  - Prefix

# "uml"     - Usermode Linux

# "vserver" - Linux vserver

# "xen0"    - Xen0 Domain

# "xenU"    - XenU Domain

# If unset, the old automagic detection code will be triggered. Said old code

# is deprecated and be removed not later than 2010/03/01.

rc_sys=""

##############################################################################

# LINUX SPECIFIC OPTIONS

# This is the number of tty's used in most of the rc-scripts (like

# consolefont, numlock, etc ...)

rc_tty_number=12

```

et merci de prendre le temps de lire toussa ^^

----------

## ghoti

Désolé, je n'ai pas d'idée précise mais pour essayer de faire apparaître plus d'indices, voici toujours qques suggestions :

- Dans /etc/rc.conf, mets la variable rc_parallel="NO", juste pour voir ...

- Quelque-chose dans /var/log/rc.log  ?

- Lorsque tu es dans le tty7, essaie de repasser au tty1 avec ALT+F1 (si ça ne marche pas, essaie ALT+CTRL+F1).

 Y-a-t-il plus de messages ?

- Quelque-chose dans /var/log/rc.log  ?

- A part les logs spéciaux que tu as mentionnés, rien dans /var/log/messages ou tout autre fichier de log généré par ton syslog particulier ?

----------

